# Leeds meet 4th March



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

On the grounds I rubbish at getting up early, I'm thinking of travelling up the night before the RR day. It's also a good excuse for a few beers, with a few new faces. So who fancies meeting up?

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Where you staying?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Where you staying?


Hotel Stella :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Where you staying?


Thinking about the travel Logde in Leeds.



davidg said:


> Hotel Stella :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


Well it would be rude not to :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Might be up for this Ben! Anyone else?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Whats the plan? Just a few in a local?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Whats the plan? Just a few in a local?


We could... or we could go into Leeds


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

nutts said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the plan? Just a few in a local?
> ...


Sounds like a plan Mark!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

mmmm..... with all the events that i'm doing, and going away for another week, i'll have to test the water and see if i'm allowed out!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> mmmm..... with all the events that i'm doing, and going away for another week, i'll have to test the water and see if i'm allowed out!


If it helps Mikey, we'll just have a few local to you and a curry


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

What do you reckon to a curry at the famous Akbars then?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't realy know Leeds, so up to you Guys.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> What do you reckon to a curry at the famous Akbars then?


 Is that near the travelodge?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

mmmm, no not really. But it's half way between us both in Bradford.

Where is Mark staying?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm easy guys... and seeing as it's 6pm already, someone give me a ring


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just spoken to Ben and as he's only just got out of his meeting, he's changed his mind and is driving up tomorrow. So I might as well get an early night... after all I was still in my garage till after midnight last night


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> after all I was still in my garage till after midnight last night


Glad Lou let you back in the house eventually.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > after all I was still in my garage till after midnight last night
> ...


She was with us! :lol:

We (me, Lou and Damon) had a video conference with Mikey in Bradford  Or rather Mikey was treating us to his Brucie impression :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Mark, just got in... a bit late to meet up now, since you were treating me to some adult rated entertainment late last night with a 4 foot piece of tubing?? 

I'll be at Well Lane from 8:45 tomorrow, so i'll see you then.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Hi Mark, just got in... a bit late to meet up now, since you were treating me to some adult rated entertainment late last night with a 4 foot piece of tubing??
> 
> I'll be at Well Lane from 8:45 tomorrow, so i'll see you then.


The less said about THAT, the better!!! :wink:  Catch you there. Picking the kids up from round the corner at 8 - 8.15, so will be there roughly at the same time!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry guys,

Missed this thread. would have been well up for a Leeds night out!

Next time this happens you'll have to come to Baby Cream. They serve the Best VIP Burger you ever wrapped your lips around. And its just up the road from Red Leopard too... What could be better. Burger and er.. burger 

Loz


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I reckon if we organised a night out in Leeds they would be quite a few takers...

mmm... beer! 

I will organise something after my TTour 2005!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Might be able to persaude myself to come out for the evening :roll:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, I'd be up for a beer or two


----------

